# D8L Cat dozer



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

some photos of the D8L dozer its made mostly from huon pine & is 
330mm long.


----------



## benwar1991 (May 29, 2013)

Amazing work! in awe of these builds!


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

A few more photos of dozer build in progress.


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi diamondt,

Your dozer is coming a long great. You are one incredible woodworker you do some beautiful work I will be looking forward to see more of your work.
I am a toy making but know where near like you do. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers Graham.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*D8L cat dozer*

Photos of finished Cat dozer.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow so detailed truely awesome craftsmanship


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

My goodness, when I looked at the early pictures of this build, I loved what I saw, but had NO IDEA how much more would come. 

Stunning, that's all I can say,

Dale in Indy


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I really love this type of artistic creations. Your project speaks your skills. Outstanding execution!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Compared to you, I just build FIREWOOD! Your wood models are AWESOME!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't feel like the LONE RANGER.........Travico.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

My SawDust covered hate is off to you...


----------



## knot head (Dec 20, 2012)

diamondt said:


> some photos of the D8L dozer its made mostly from huon pine & is
> 330mm long.


That is a great job,

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Your work is so amazing and wonderful. How long do your model builds generally take you to make?


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Your work is so amazing and wonderful. How long do your model builds generally take you to make?


It took me 6 months to finish the D8 Cat dozer it generally takes about 4 months or more to finish a model.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

quite beautiful


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Another fantastic model! The articulated track looks like it could actually move - does it?


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

This is absolutely amazing….Pardon my ignorance, but what tools do you used to produce such delicate pieces? I assume you are using a variety of tools, but what are the main tools you use?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cps said:


> This is absolutely amazing….Pardon my ignorance, but what tools do you used to produce such delicate pieces? I assume you are using a variety of tools, but what are the main tools you use?


I'll bet I can guess his top three tools: talent, skill and patience.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

MapleMoose said:


> Another fantastic model! The articulated track looks like it could actually move - does it?


the tracks do move while i am building them but by the time i glue the
plates on the tracks and when i give the model a few coats of cabothane clear satin they tend to jam up.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

cps said:


> This is absolutely amazing….Pardon my ignorance, but what tools do you used to produce such delicate pieces? I assume you are using a variety of tools, but what are the main tools you use?


I dont have any flash machinery there is some photos of my workshop
back a few posts in the DiamondT build post, the main tools i use are the bandsaw the lathe a dremel, stanley knife and sanding sticks and a bench saw.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you use one of those 1" X 30" cheap table top belt sanders? I have used mine for 20 years, and find it so helpful. 

Soon I will be posting a pic of my WORKING shop, and will list the tools I like/use most. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

What do you do with the models? Are they gifts, or do you sell them, or keep them for yourself?


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Smith Brother said:


> Do you use one of those 1" X 30" cheap table top belt sanders? I have used mine for 20 years, and find it so helpful.
> 
> Soon I will be posting a pic of my WORKING shop, and will list the tools I like/use most.
> 
> Dale in Indy


I have an old 6 inch belt sander that i use, i will look out for your photos of your workshop.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Itchytoe said:


> What do you do with the models? Are they gifts, or do you sell them, or keep them for yourself?


mostly i keep them or for gifts.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Diamondt you did a fantastic job on the D8, I have ran a D8, D9, D10, D11 and cats D11cd . Your project brought back alot of memories of my days operating dozers. Thanks and again great work.


----------

